# Miami-Dade voters keep pit bull ban



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

8/14/12 Unfortunately, residents of Miami-Dade voted not to repeal the Pit bull ban that was voted into law in 1989.

"Pit bull advocates blame the ban on overheated emotions and say they are working to free dogs from unfair imprisonment. But the girl who was mauled, now a 31-year-old hospital administrator, says the ban's critics are playing on the emotions of animal lovers at the expense of public safety."

Melissa Moreira said:


> "My entire forehead was ripped off because of the way their jaw comes down, so that's why they're arguing discrimination, but that dog has that," Moreira said. "I'm not afraid of other dogs because if you see a poodle on the street, what damage is he going to be able to do to me versus having your face torn off by a pit bull?"











*Pit Bull Jaw*​
Has what?? A pit bull doesnt have a Special Weapons issue jaw. It opens and closes the same way it does on other dogs, or yours or mine. Open, close. Open, close. No magic, no hydraulics. 


On the list of breeds that bite the most, Pit bulls are only #8. These numbers come from the 20 page, April 2008 "Breed differences in canine aggression" study done at the School of Veterinary Medicine, University of Pennsylvania. (I couldnt find any more recent documented numbers) Scoring of the 32 breeds in the study in an easier to read format can be seen here.

1. Dachshund 
2. Chihuahua 
3. Beagle 
4. Jack Russell Terrier 
5. Australian Cattle Dog 
6. Cocker Spaniel 
7. Border Collie 
8. Pit Bull 
9. Great Dane 
10. English Springer Spaniel 



> It should be emphasized, however, that while the prevalence of human-directed bites or bite attempts among Pit Bull Terriers may be only *slightly above average*, the severity of their attacks is probably affected by other traits (e.g., the size and strength of the breed, its reputed failure to give warning signs, and its reported tenacity when attacking) that may also have been selected for in the development of this ‘‘fighting’’ breed. In contrast, although more than 20% of Dachshund owners in our study reported bites or attempts to bite against humans, the relatively small size of this and other highly aggressive breeds (e.g., Chihuahuas) substantially reduces the risks of serious injury.


"Size matters". Duh, Melissa.

When a person misses the early warning signs, it may appear that the dog is suddenly biting for no apparent reason. This is true for all dogs. And outside of a scientific study like this one, since so many dogs are incorrectly labeled as "pit bulls", it skews the numbers wildly. Court cases have been thrown out based on this fact. 

*"Nothing in all the world is more dangerous than sincere ignorance and conscientious stupidity." *Martin Luther King, Jr. 

Nice work Melissa.
​


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

this kind of ignorance drives me crazy, the worst part is the public buys into this nonsense even though it as repeatedly been proven that other breeds tend to bite more, it just not made into a media frenzy.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

That just kills me. ANY dog is capable of biting.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Chihuahuas are "highly aggressive"? Gimme a break. I love Pit Bulls, but let's not continue the cycle of ignorance by throwing other breeds under the bus.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

They should put a ban on idiots. Statements like hers are really disheartening it goes to show what an idiotic world we live in...


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

CoverTune said:


> Chihuahuas are "highly aggressive"? Gimme a break. I love Pit Bulls, but let's not continue the cycle of ignorance by throwing other breeds under the bus.


IME they are much more inclined to be aggressive than bully breeds because of the way they are treated. Their size leads people to coddle them and allow certain behaviors that would not be okay for a larger dog. I am guilty of it.

Not that any dog breed should be banned. It just goes to show that ANY DOG can harm a human if raised in the wrong environment with bad owners. 

*BAN BAD OWNERS*


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

CoverTune said:


> Chihuahuas are "highly aggressive"? Gimme a break. I love Pit Bulls, but let's not continue the cycle of ignorance by throwing other breeds under the bus.




May I suggest reading the study?


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

There's no study in the world that is going to convince me that a certain breed of dog is aggressive. Dogs are individuals and every single dog, regardless of breed, is capable of anything.

IMO it's like saying african americans are more likely to be criminals than people of other races. It's completely ignorant and ridiculous.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

All I can say is that Miami-Dade county is a horrible place to live. A city full of ignorant, media following sheep, who would rather spend their tax dollars killing innocent family pets than let responsible families walk their dogs in peace without the fear of them being taken and killed.

Been campaigning for this for so long... I kept saying that I was "expecting the best, preparing for the worst" but I didn't prepare enough for how huge of a letdown it would be when we lost. Miami coalition against breed specific legislation has put in SO much work educating the public and getting these bills into Tallahassee and on the ballot the past few weeks, months, YEARS that all I can say is that it is a huge let down although somewhat expected. If you want my opinion, the majority of people that live in Miami are extremely stupid. 

/rant. Sorry. I'm moving counties next March.


----------



## Ziggersmom (Jul 4, 2012)

Border collies are number 7 huh? Well I don't see them getting banned! Our city makes everyone that has a "bully breed" take obedience classes with them, wear a muzzle at all times and have $100,000 insurance on them (I'm pretty sure that's the number). Breed decriminalizing is unfair an ridiculous! Honestly it's very depressing that such a great breed is being ruined by this kind of ignorance! We almost adopted an abandoned blue pit bull a few years back, but there is no way we could afford that kind of insurance on her. What they're doing is ultimately putting the breed in danger. By "outlawing" it they are forcing people to go underground with them which causes all sorts of bad things to happen. Case in point, if someone has to hide the fact that they have a dog, they can't get the dog spayed or neutered (without being reported) which will cause careless and irresponsible breeding of possible inferior dogs, thus weakening and destroying a breed that is absolutely magnificent! Now please keep in mind none of what I say is backed up by fact, except the city stuff, it's just my own ranting because discrimination really pisses me off.


----------

